# 1 year old maltese needs a home....



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">I found a 1 year old maltese @ the Orange County animal shelter...
She is in the lost and found section under dogs (ofcourse). Her pet ID# is A0706300 and is in kennel 213. 
heres the link : http://petadoption.co.orange.ca.us/animals/lostfound/</span>


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Poor baby! I hope someone finds her and gives her a good home!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I hope she finds a home real soon. These little ones deserve lots and lots of love and care.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I cannot find her?







Is she already gone?

*Found her now...I SWEAR she was not there before!  *


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

i wish i could adopt her, but since shes a maltese and is this an animal shelter or like an aspca ?? bcuz at the animal shelter these small dogs go fast. I just really hope she finds a good home she looks so loving and sweet geez makes me want to go get her. I have cousins in santa ana and i wonder if they would like to adopt her ??? hmmm might give them a call.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

She seems to be still available...she was still on the list.

~Elegant


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I hate seeing her in that jail!! Gonna have to talk to the hubby......


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Awww! I'd be devastated if I lost her!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

awwww


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Poor baby!! I hope she gets a home soon.

Peechie's Mom - Karen


----------

